# DVC owners get online access to RCI Extra Vacations and Last Call



## alwysonvac (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow, they gave DVC owners online access to RCI Extra Vacations and Last Call.  
HGVC members still don't have online access to RCI Extra Vacations.


----------



## klpca (Sep 28, 2017)

Hopefully that will change.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 30, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## mtm65 (Oct 2, 2017)

Good news!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## littlestar (Oct 2, 2017)

Alwaysonvac, how did you get to the RCI page you posted?


----------



## mtm65 (Oct 2, 2017)

littlestar said:


> Alwaysonvac, how did you get to the RCI page you posted?



I struggled to find this also but finally figured it out....after signing in to DVC, choose "Plan Vacations" then "Book Online: RCI" then "Book RCI Online" on the right hand side.  Click through to RCI, accepting the terms.  On the first RCI page, under the "RCI Vacation Search" tab you can choose either Extra Vacations or Last Call Vacations.

There may be a easier way but this is the only way I found to get to the extra vacations.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes that is how I got to the RCI page.


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 4, 2017)

This is great! Thank you.  Will have to keep an eye on it.


----------

